# Front Mount on a Beetle



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

How are those with front mount intercoolers routing their piping? I have seen some who run the inlet/outlet on the same side which utilizes the oem upper and lower pipes, and some that run inlet/ outlet on opposite side. 
I will eventually go front mount on my set-up and want to get some ideas of how to fab the piping. I would like to go opposite sides as I have a 2.0 and the throttle body sits on the drivers side, but I am unsure as how to snake the piping up past the battery and headlight assembly.
Any pictures would be helpful.
p.s. no need to discuss the benefits or affects of a front mount vs. upgraded side mount, i just want piping ideas.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (bugasm99)*

I have a vertical flow core (bottom to top) so I use the original 1.8t piping locations. It keeps the piping short with the original throttle body location.
(can see the lower end cap), I have some install pics at home I can post later...
Check the 1.8t forum to see a bunch of custom routed piping locations (over the top of the engine etc). With using the driver's side, you may either have to relocate the battery or the power steering reservoir to have left to right flowing intercooler that has the cool charged pipe come up on that side. I had a 225 TT intake manifold (throttle body also on driver's side) but didn't want to go that route in light of all the required changes (on a 1.8t). 










_Modified by gt2437 at 11:34 AM 10-8-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (gt2437)*

which core is that? That is sorta what i was looking to go with for ease of piping.
Anyone else?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

I think its evolution motorsport's core. Bar tuning evoms etc..


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Greddy sells a kit that I have but there are much beter cores out there! I think the apr setup is one of the best I have seen for the beetle. Are you going big turbo because you have other options as well. As far as routing it up the drivers side like mine there is plenty of room to snake it up there and they mount it to the frame, These are the only pics I have right now>


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_Are you going big turbo because you have other options as well.

i'm not going big turbo like your thinking. This is an 8v AEG with a super 60 on it. I currently have a stock side mount and would like to upgrade to a full front mount when I drop the compression.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (bugasm99)*

It's a BAR Tuning (WS Tuning) FMIC, it's totally different then the EVOMS one. Similar in size to it, but also similar in size to the APR FMIC. All are vertical flow FMICs'.
um, here's a pic since I didn't look for any last night from BAR Tuning's page. lol


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (gt2437)*

Since you are looking to do on the driver side with your 2.0 throttle body, I'd check out the Z-Flow arrangement like APR has for their 225/upgraded intake manifolds:


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (gt2437)*

go apr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (localcali)*

Both were test fits (gotta love painters tape!) And yes the rebar was still used, although the bottom lip was trimmed (also the bottom lip of the plastic radiator shroud was trimmed).








Note: no front fenders! and I painted the mounting tab on the passenger side before I finished the install.











_Modified by gt2437 at 6:07 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (gt2437)*

TyrolSport makes a SMIC
http://www.tyrolsport.com/nbSMIC.html


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (OLD GHOST)*

pic for clicks of the current set-up ...


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (bugasm99)*

post some more pics bugasm thats a clean setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (localcali)*









I have a bunch of pics from the build, but just fab pics. Its uses an OEM pancake pipe and side mount intercooler with an OEM Throttle body hose. Looking to retain a lot of the OEM fit while going front mount.
At this point it seems like the BAR tuning is what I am looking for with the same side inlet/outlet.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Bar is baller. Good luck with everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (bugasm99)*

more more!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (localcali)*

for some reason I thought you had seen the car before. Here is an outside pic. I picked up some KW coils cheap to rebuild so the rears are going in on Wednesday to level the car out, and then the fronts whenever i get the parts to rebuild them.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (bugasm99)*

I have seen it but I wanted to know if you had any other pics? looking good bro


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (localcali)*

I do, but there all on my computer. I haven't gotten around to uploading them. Once the coils are on i'll get some new pics.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (bugasm99)*

sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (bugasm99)*

Ne1 showing increased coolant temps with the front mount?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

well...im not sure cuz i never had a water temp gauge before th turbo but on a 100+ day i have seen my water get to 250-260 and my oil get to 240 ish


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_well...im not sure cuz i never had a water temp gauge before th turbo but on a 100+ day i have seen my water get to 250-260 and my oil get to 240 ish

Uhhhh, I think that's way too high for water temps, I'd rather have lower coolant temps than cooler intake temps. The problem with the NB is we have a single level grill opening, all other VW's have upper and lower grill openings, so the FMIC blocks what little airflow we have to the radiator. This is why, IMO, the side mount would work better.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_p.s. no need to discuss the benefits or affects of a front mount vs. upgraded side mount, i just want piping ideas.

Oops.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

this is also on my 2.0 i belive it has a smaller radiator and i now have water meth and rarly see it ever get above 220


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Front Mount on a Beetle (Billsbug)*

haha, I had a feeling at some point that topic would come up. I am not ruling out the upgraded side mount, i just wanted to keep the focus on front mounts for this discussion.


----------

